# How Fast does a track loader clear snow.



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I am buying a Tekuechi TL150 and was wondering how many square feet I could clear per hour with a 12' box??? I was thinking of going with the Artic sectional.. If anyone has this set up or atleast the loader how do you like it??? prsport


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

I Have a Cat 287B track drive,, appx 10,000 lbs and 80+ HP we use a 11' Blizzard plow and some times a 10" snow box.. My Main operator for this machine said not to get him any thing larger than a 10' Box, ( I wanted a 14' or larger ) Machine works great !! Wish it was a 2 speed!!!!!!! most of the time this is working at a Target Store with 400+ parking spots and 
we are doing long pushes,,, shorter pushes you might be able to use a larger box, Good luck


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

The Cat will plow much better because of the tread on its tracks. I have a TL130 and it is tractionally challenged in the snow. It's OK but nowhere near as goos as the ASV or Cat machines.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I have yet to see a tracked machine here in Wisconsin plowing snow. If anyone uses one around Milwaukee, let me know? Last season a buddy of mine used a JD tracked skid for a temp. fill in machine and he said it Sucked compared to a wheeled skid. Just slips all over. Buy one with tires if you're big into snow.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the JD CTLs have the same track design as the Takeuchi, an open tread with large solid lugs that alternate along the length of the track. This does poorly in the snow but the design that Cat uses gets good traction.

We don't use our Takeuchi for plowing, only a little clean up around our shop and for loading salt and anti-skid. If I was going to use it for snow, I would put a different tread on it.

We called Bridgestone the other day and they have a replacement sprocket for the TL130, TL140, and TL150 that allows you to use other style tracks, including their polartread tracks, which I would think would get decent traction.

If anyone has tried the Polartread tracks, I would love to hear how they work.


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

the cat and asv are great in snow but bobcat and others used a excavator style track which suck u need the ribbed groomer syle tracks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As stated above about the tracks, and there is no way a TL150 will handle a 12' box.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a mustang MTL120 witch is the same as a tac TL130 and its sucks in the snow I have a hard time with my 8' bucket,Now my old cat 236 with foam filled tires...you can't stop it


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

SGC08;670639 said:


> The Cat will plow much better because of the tread on its tracks. I have a TL130 and it is tractionally challenged in the snow. It's OK but nowhere near as goos as the ASV or Cat machines.


That's what I was gonna chime in with... night and day difference between the tracks


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Its funny. We sit here and respond to all these posts about "Can my CTL push snow" The response is always the same. Yet the question keeps getting asked.

So to awnser the question. No. Your Tak won't handle a large box. You will be lucky to push your stock bucket in the snow.

Its not your machine, its the tracks. It doesn't matter how big or bad your machine is, if the tracks don't hook up, you won't be able to do a thing. 

You could look into those polar tracks, but if you are getting a new machine you might be able to get something else that will be a true 4 season tool.

J.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Peterbilt;671121 said:


> Its funny. We sit here and respond to all these posts about "Can my CTL push snow" The response is always the same. Yet the question keeps getting asked.
> 
> So to awnser the question. No. Your Tak won't handle a large box. You will be lucky to push your stock bucket in the snow.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to be the first today telling someone that a tracked tak can't push much. Last night I was pushing a 12 ft. box in about 6-8" with our New Holland TV145 and even that was sliding around. I'm sure guys that run larger loaders with 14 ft and larger box plows will tell you the same. So how you think a TL150 could push a 10 ft. or larger box is beyond me?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I said his machine couldn't do it. I have ASV's and my machines CAN!!! Its all in the tracks and choice of machine. 

I am realistic about it though. 10ft Artics. Nothing bigger, but I could maybe push a 12ft on short pushes. 

I only have trouble on snow covered ice, But so does everybody else.

J.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

Everyone list there 12 boxes to be able to be pushed with a track loader with 95+horse.. The TL150 is 105 horsepower.. I would be fine with a 10 fot box or would the machine work better with a blizzard 8611 for the skid???


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i would worry about the tracks tearing up the pavement, unless you get some inserts that cover the steel tracks. 
i have never seen a track loader push snow but with all that weight and traction i bet it would be unstoppable.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

04superduty;671756 said:


> i would worry about the tracks tearing up the pavement, unless you get some inserts that cover the steel tracks.
> i have never seen a track loader push snow but with all that weight and traction i bet it would be unstoppable.


Steel? It's a skidsteer...............rubber tracks.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

got-h2o;671766 said:


> Steel? It's a skidsteer...............rubber tracks.


ooopppss, the OP said track loader, which has steel tracks and wight like 20,000+ lbs, not a skid steer.


----------



## stauffer.80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Our track loader- skidsteer isn't worth crap in the snow on a paved surface. I tried it last winter, and it would hardly fill the stock bucket when driving into a pile of snow. Secondly, I wouldn't want to wear down the tracks because I heard they are about $3000 each to replace.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's all in the tracks. I have a 267B CAT CTL that we have a 10' avalanche pusher on and we never get stuck or have problems, unstopable. I also have a JD CT322 CTL and that thing is worthless in the snow b/c of the lug/alternating like and excavator type tread, so we don't use that other than to load salt and for landscaping. It's all in the tracks.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

stauffer.80;672472 said:


> Secondly, I wouldn't want to wear down the tracks because I heard they are about $3000 each to replace.


My local Bobcat dealer told me not only do tracks suck in the snow, you have to replace them about every 1000 hrs. regardless, I would assume sooner if sliding all over the pavement. If you disagree, don't blame me, I have b=never ran tracks in the snow, just what I was told,


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We just picked up a TL150 last month, and have an 8' box on order. Figured, if it was effective at all, an 8' box is better than no box. I was planning on switching tracks out for the Polar Tread by Bridgestone, but they there rep told be they are not avvailable for this machine.

Does anyone have any good alternatives for winter tracks?


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;677538 said:


> We just picked up a TL150 last month, and have an 8' box on order. Figured, if it was effective at all, an 8' box is better than no box. I was planning on switching tracks out for the Polar Tread by Bridgestone, but they there rep told be they are not avvailable for this machine.
> 
> Does anyone have any good alternatives for winter tracks?


I talked to the guy at Bridgestone last week and they make a replacement drive sprocket that will allow you to run the PolarTread tracks on the Takeuchi 140 and 150. They will have one for the 130 within a few weeks. He said the new sprocket and tracks are cheaper than the replacement tracks through Takeuchi.

He said they have an agreement with Takeuchi not to sell tracks through anyone else so you have to buy them from Takeuchi. This is there way of getting around that.

You might be able to find some aftermarkey company that sells other tread patterns but who knows about the quality.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

How well does yur TL130 push snow?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Ill check again with Bridgestone, but I just talked to them two weeks ago and they said nothing about sprockets.

The local cat dealer also sells tak's and they have an aftermarket track identical to takeuchi's tread for only $800 ea, approximately $1800 for the pair installed. Thats fine, but like many have said, their tread pattern is terrible inthe snow.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;678366 said:


> Ill check again with Bridgestone, but I just talked to them two weeks ago and they said nothing about sprockets.
> 
> The local cat dealer also sells tak's and they have an aftermarket track identical to takeuchi's tread for only $800 ea, approximately $1800 for the pair installed. Thats fine, but like many have said, their tread pattern is terrible inthe snow.


I know you can get aftermarket tracks just no other treads from Bridgestone. I don't know how the quality compares though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Can I ask a question? Why does anyone want a track machine for pushing snow anyway? A tire machine will do the same as a track if not better in the snow. The purpose of a track machine is flotation. Not to mention the price difference of a track machine. They are expensive and they are expensive to replace. I know first hand about this. I have a Bobcat T300 and I use it for dirt, not snow. 

I hope no one gets mad about me asking the question, I just really am curious.


----------



## SGC08 (Aug 24, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;678438 said:


> Can I ask a question? Why does anyone want a track machine for pushing snow anyway? A tire machine will do the same as a track if not better in the snow. The purpose of a track machine is flotation. Not to mention the price difference of a track machine. They are expensive and they are expensive to replace. I know first hand about this. I have a Bobcat T300 and I use it for dirt, not snow.
> 
> I hope no one gets mad about me asking the question, I just really am curious.


You are correct. In my case, I have a track machine that I use for other work and don't use for snow removal at this time. I only use it to load salt and do a little snow clean up around the shop. I wouldn't buy a track machine for snow but if I needed another piece of equipment for a lot, I would try to use the machine I already own rather than buying or renting a different one with tires.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Just another side note on track vs wheeled

We own a Bobcat 463 with a blower. it works just fine
When it went in for service we borrowed the MT 50 track skidsteer from the dealer with our own blower

So. . .
same horsepower
almost same weight
our own blower on either
both Bobcat

the tracks were a misery:crying:


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree. If you have the machine already, use it. I also use mine for around the shop snow cleanup. But I have tired machines as well. But tracks were developed for flotation on soft soils. Also, my tracks have a lot of vibration on pavement. I try not to run on pavement because I know it will vibrate every bolt loose eventually. I just see no point in having tracks on snow if you had a choice of them or a tired machine


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

PerfiCut Inc.;677538 said:


> We just picked up a TL150 last month, and have an 8' box on order. Figured, if it was effective at all, an 8' box is better than no box. I was planning on switching tracks out for the Polar Tread by Bridgestone, but they there rep told be they are not avvailable for this machine.
> 
> Does anyone have any good alternatives for winter tracks?


Make your own studs in the tracks with hex head screws. that should add a little bit on ice. for awhile...until they wear away.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

blowerman;670717 said:


> I have yet to see a tracked machine here in Wisconsin plowing snow. If anyone uses one around Milwaukee, let me know? Last season a buddy of mine used a JD tracked skid for a temp. fill in machine and he said it Sucked compared to a wheeled skid. Just slips all over. Buy one with tires if you're big into snow.


We have a 277B here in wisconsin. Stays parked on a 320,000 sq ft. property, works wonderfully, (except the guy got carbon monoxide poisoning)


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;678438 said:


> Can I ask a question? Why does anyone want a track machine for pushing snow anyway? A tire machine will do the same as a track if not better in the snow. The purpose of a track machine is flotation. Not to mention the price difference of a track machine. They are expensive and they are expensive to replace. I know first hand about this. I have a Bobcat T300 and I use it for dirt, not snow.
> 
> I hope no one gets mad about me asking the question, I just really am curious.


We didnt buy the machine specifically for use in the snow, but it sure works great! Do you have two machines? one for dirt, one for snow?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess I have 2 machines. I have the T300 and a Cat 420E Rubber tire backhoe. I also have my pick up. I pretty much use the Cat and pick up for snow. The T300 stays inside for the winter. I only bring it out if someone needs extra help or if a buddy or something needs me to load snow onto trucks.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Get different tracks. A local has an ASV PT 100 and it pushes a 12 foot box pretty good. and he has a RC 60 with a 8 foot as well.


----------

